# Russ Ouellette's New "Lakeland-Style" Blend



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I received an e-mail from Russ a few weeks ago saying that he was developing a new blend, & since I'd purchased similar blends from Pipesandcigars he wanted to send along a sample for me to try out. Did many of you get that too?

Anyway, It showed up yesterday. I've only smoked a few bowls, but I can already say that I like it. It's in a cake form, fairly lightly colored, & has only a slight "tobacco-y" aroma. It came fairly dry, not sure if that was because of shipping, or if that's just how it comes. Either way, it lit & burned excellent, similar to Anniversary Kake. That's where the similarities end though. This blend is comprised of mostly VA with a little Burly, plus "floral & botanical flavors" to add that classic Lakeland scent. I have to say that it turned out pretty well. While it's not exactly like any other blend I've had, it makes a pretty good, mild-med substitute for some of the more difficult to find blends now days. The closest in flavor to it that I've had is probably SG Kendal Plug. It has very little sweetness, & has a nice musty aroma that I personally love. The only thing I'd change is to add just a wee bit more Burley for strength. Perhaps it's just all those other strong blends I smoke, but this one definitely could use a little more "oomph".

All in all, a very good blend. It did remind me ever so slightly of some OTC's (Condor, St Bruno), although not as heavily flavored.

I recommend it.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Interesting, I'm gonna have to try this one.

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow sounds right up my alley, next time I visit the states I will have to hunt it down.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

First I have heard of it but great mini review and I think it is one I will have to throw a couple ounces in to try  I like the stronger blends but I am getting hooked on that "lakeland essence"
Mike


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm going to have to get a bag of it. Weird that its only sold in 8oz vacuum bags.


----------

